# R32 Carbon Fibre Doorcards



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

More for a search reference but here they are:

So finally after a day in the man cave and ruining my brothers dremel I have finally finished fitting the carbon doorcards. I'm really pleased with the results and it was well worth the effort. As you can see some of the panel gaps aren't perfect like the original but the carbon isn't as malleable. I took a load o pictures to show you guys the results. Let me know what you think. 



















Panel gaps here are pretty spot on. 










Here on the handle it's not as good but only if you look close up!










These were an epic trying to get the window felt on the top and then trim them enough to line up on the original line. 










Here's what I mean about the gaps. Looks worse in this picture. I could maybe get some rubber cut to size and compress it in? 










Overall drivers side. Awesome mirrors and wheels!










Here's both inside. 










And one of the passenge with my centre console that I has never seen on any other 32. It has two cup holders in the top. 



















I'm pretty pleased with the gap here and how the dash flows into the cards. Probably need that carbon dash to match...










Heres a closer one of the controls and door handle.










Hope you guys like them. I've got some more bits to be getting on with which I may do tomorrow. 

Thanks to Bob for selling me these. I know he'll be gutted when he sees them fitted!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Might look good with one of these!!!!










How heavy are your door cards?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Can do you some nice fibreglass doors with flat panels on the inside like mine Hugh
v light


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks nice. 

How much did they cost you wouldn't mind some for my 34


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

RKTuning said:


> Can do you some nice fibreglass doors with flat panels on the inside like mine Hugh
> v light


Ron,

I have lightweight doors on my car.

Have not seen the door cards that you made.

Can you email / post up some pictures?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Gutted!!! I should have sold the kidney as per plan A.:chuckle:
Look amazing Will, can't wait to see them when you bring your car in in Oct for som TLC.
:clap:
Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Cheers Bob!

Hugh, that is awesome! Is that a custom job? TBH I didn't even weigh the door cards but the difference is quiet substantial, they weight pretty much nothing! I would offer to pop one off for you and weigh it if you need the measurement but the were such an epic to get on I'd rather not, but if you need it I will do it.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> Ron,
> 
> I have lightweight doors on my car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Ron,

Very tidy, just like the rest of your beautiful car.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Will, you stole my idea!  I've just removed the vinyl from a spare door card so I can try and make a mould. Any good pointers on the whole process would be mucho appreciated


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

You might want to try these for panel seals to fill the gaps. door seals, rubber seals, rubber extrusions, window rubbers by seals direct


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Steve!

Cheers for the link, looks like I could get something ideal there! 

I didn't make the door cards, Bob (Fourtoes) may be able to shed some light on their history. 

The hardest thing I found was lining up the upper part which goes from the window and in front of the mirrors, it took ages to trim bits to get it right, didn't want to go too far as you can't put bits back on! 

As you can see on the ones I have there are no cubby holes or speakers which i would imagine made it easier to make.

I'm very interested to see your results! I'm sure there is a Market for them at the right price.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Steve!

Cheers for the link, looks like I could get something ideal there! 

I didn't make the door cards, Bob (Fourtoes) may be able to shed some light on their history. 

The hardest thing I found was lining up the upper part which goes from the window and in front of the mirrors, it took ages to trim bits to get it right, didn't want to go too far as you can't put bits back on! 

As you can see on the ones I have there are no cubby holes or speakers which i would imagine made it easier to make.

I'm very interested to see your results! I'm sure there is a Market for them at the right price.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Will

I'm not overly happy about the speaker location so I was thinking of blanking that but we'll see. I've never really understood why car manufacturers insisted on pointing the speaker at your feet. Getting all the glue and tiny bits of vinyl backing off is going to be the fun bit.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Hugh Keir said:


> Might look good with one of these!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have one of these dashes can i ask who made them ?
many thanks


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

twistedmonkey said:


> i have one of these dashes can i ask who made them ?
> many thanks



Contact Ron at RK Tuning, he will sort you out.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Hugh Keir said:


> Contact Ron at RK Tuning, he will sort you out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Hugh


thanks mate ive already got the dash just was intrested to know who made it 
ron at rk tuning blinding


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

twistedmonkey said:


> thanks mate ive already got the dash just was intrested to know who made it
> ron at rk tuning blinding


Interested in selling it?


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

I am sure carbot is bore. Or sometime nice too


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks awesome, only let down is the grey plastic handle, door pull etc...

Neil


----------

